# Ccp 10'



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

I am planning to purchase the CCP 10' at the Rod Expo in February. How well does the blank handle 3oz plus sand fleas? Will be using 4000 Battle with fuji KW guides fishing for whitings.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

3 oz and sand fleas should be no problem for the 10' 1-4.

Let me know how it works for you!!

Tommy


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Perfect setup for 3 oz, fleas and Sea Mullet .... My faverite for short lobing along with distance when I need it ... River


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have 2 that I use for just that purpose. There great.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bettween my wife and I we have 6 if that tells you anything


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone. What i wanted to hear.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

bronzbck1 said:


> Bettween my wife and I we have 6 if that tells you anything



Tackle ho... Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Is this a 2 piece rod?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Alexy said:


> Is this a 2 piece rod?


Yep, sure is. 50/50


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Mike.

50/50 split.

Tommy


----------

